# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Bektashinjtë festojnë sot Ditën e Novruzit, Baba Reshat Bardhi uron besimtarët Haxhi

## toni007

Besimtarët bektashianë festojnë sot Ditën e Novruzit. Kjo festë, sipas bektashijve, përkon me ditëlindjen e Imam Alit në Qabe dhe shënon fillimin e vitit të ri. Në mjediset e Selisë së Shenjtë të Kryegjyshatës Botërore Bektashiane, në një ceremoni të zhvilluar për këtë ditë të shënuar, Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi uroi të gjithë shqiptarët me rastin e Sulltan Novruzit. Bekim paçi kurdoherë në veprat tuaja të mira. Zoti ju dhëntë shkëlqim dhe dritë në udhën tuaj. I lutemi Zotit të na lartësojë e të na mbushë me dashuri. Të na mundësojë përkushtimin moral e atdhetar duke përbuzur egoizmin, veset e huaja dhe të falim dashuri njeriut për njeriun dhe lumturi familjare, uroi Baba Reshat Bardhi.

----------


## ILMGAP

na e spjegon dot kush kete pjesen e "baba" reshatit se se marr vesh un?

pse quhet bab ky? pse duhet ti them baba un ketij ?

----------


## Daja-GONI

> na e spjegon dot kush kete pjesen e "baba" reshatit se se marr vesh un?
> 
> pse quhet bab ky? pse duhet ti them baba un ketij ?


Po ti mos i thuaj as babe as nene, nuk te detyron askush. As une nuk i kesaj sekte( ne fakt nuk jam i asnje sekte ), por mua nuk me pengon nese digjoj dike duke e thirre nje dervish baba.

----------


## e panjohura

> na e spjegon dot kush kete pjesen e "baba" reshatit se se marr vesh un?
> 
> pse quhet bab ky? pse duhet ti them baba un ketij ?


Nuk me interesojn kto terme fare,edhe te krishteret i thon:Atë, me duket priftit,ani qe nuk eshte Ati i tyre!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Urime Bektashinjeve festen,i vetmi sekt nga Islami qe duhet nderuar

Respekte per besimtaret bektashinjë.

----------


## woodstock

> Nuk me interesojn kto terme fare,edhe te krishteret i thon:Atë, me duket priftit,ani qe nuk eshte Ati i tyre!


Keta bestytni edhe Zotit i thone ate e jo me priftit

----------


## s0ni

Me duket se sot festohet Nevruzi. Gezuar.

Pse duhet te gatuani byrek kete dite?

----------


## kleadoni

> Me duket se sot festohet Nevruzi. Gezuar.
> 
> Pse duhet te gatuani byrek kete dite?


Byrek? Jo, nuk eshte e thene te gatuhet per Nevruz.... eshte thjesht ditl. e Imam Aliut, s'ka lidhje tjeter. Zakonisht perdoret qe theret ndonje pule, por nuk eshte e "detyrueshme".

----------


## s0ni

Ohh sheqyr qe mora nje pergjigje se me ka ngel merak. 

Shife tani se per Nevruz mami im ben byrek dhe fsheh nje monedhe leku poshte byrekut, e ndan me hise byrekun, e zgjedhim te gjithe. Kush eshte me "fat" qe ti bie leku ka "fat" tere vitin! M'ka ngel hatri se as nje vit s'me bie mua :P....mbaj mend qe edhe ne Shqiperi shumica e pallatit e bente. Tani keto zakonet nuk i kuptoj pse jane, por vetem se i ndjek familja ime (edhe kur i pyes s'dine me shume, eshte feste per te festuar, festojne lol). Do doja te dija arsyen. 

Kete vit njehere doli dicka e re; ne telefon me njerezit ne Shqiperi na porositen ta benim byrekun me 12 gjera brenda si spinaq, qepe te njoma etj...12-te per muajt e vitit. Kjo puna e 12 eshte hera e pare qe e degjoj. Por qe cdo vit punen e lekut me byrek e bejme, arsyen se di. 
Ca po bejme :-D? Di gje per kete ti?

----------


## kleadoni

> Ohh sheqyr qe mora nje pergjigje se me ka ngel merak. 
> 
> Shife tani se per Nevruz mami im ben byrek dhe fsheh nje monedhe leku poshte byrekut, e ndan me hise byrekun, e zgjedhim te gjithe. Kush eshte me "fat" qe ti bie leku ka "fat" tere vitin! M'ka ngel hatri se as nje vit s'me bie mua :P....mbaj mend qe edhe ne Shqiperi shumica e pallatit e bente. Tani keto zakonet nuk i kuptoj pse jane, por vetem se i ndjek familja ime (edhe kur i pyes s'dine me shume, eshte feste per te festuar, festojne lol). Do doja te dija arsyen. 
> 
> Kete vit njehere doli dicka e re; ne telefon me njerezit ne Shqiperi na porositen ta benim byrekun me 12 gjera brenda si spinaq, qepe te njoma etj...12-te per muajt e vitit. Kjo puna e 12 eshte hera e pare qe e degjoj. Por qe cdo vit punen e lekut me byrek e bejme, arsyen se di. 
> Ca po bejme :-D? Di gje per kete ti?


Byreku me lek nuk ka lidhje me Nevruzin, e ne pergjithesi nuk ka lidhje me dicka fetare. Edhe familja ime e ben cdo vit, por behet zakonisht nga shkurti e jo me 22 mars qe eshte Nevruzi. Eshte si tradite qe nuk e kam idene nga e ka zanafillen.
Mua me ka rene disa here leku (sidomos kur isha e vogel shkoja i thoja gjyshes: me trego ku e ke futur qe t'a marr une ate pjese ihihihihih).

Ndersa per kete byrekun me 12 gjera eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj edhe une!

----------


## muslimani72

> na e spjegon dot kush kete pjesen e "baba" reshatit se se marr vesh un?
> 
> pse quhet bab ky? pse duhet ti them baba un ketij ?


e ne pse duhet ti themi NENE tereza  ??

----------


## s0ni

> Byreku me lek nuk ka lidhje me Nevruzin, e ne pergjithesi nuk ka lidhje me dicka fetare. Edhe familja ime e ben cdo vit, por behet zakonisht nga shkurti e jo me 22 mars qe eshte Nevruzi. Eshte si tradite qe nuk e kam idene nga e ka zanafillen.
> Mua me ka rene disa here leku (sidomos kur isha e vogel shkoja i thoja gjyshes: me trego ku e ke futur qe t'a marr une ate pjese ihihihihih).
> 
> Ndersa per kete byrekun me 12 gjera eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj edhe une!


Hilaqare, me hile s'quhet  :perqeshje: 
Ne Mars e beme kete vit ne. Sa per vitet e meparshme se mbaj mend kur.
Do ishte mire ta dinim arsyen nese do te vazhdonim ti ruanim keto zakone ne te ardhmen.

----------


## kleadoni

> Hilaqare, me hile s'quhet 
> Ne Mars e beme kete vit ne. Sa per vitet e meparshme se mbaj mend kur.
> Do ishte mire ta dinim arsyen nese do te vazhdonim ti ruanim keto zakone ne te ardhmen.


hahaha, kam qene e tmershme e vogel. O dilja e pare ne gjithcka o s'ka (akoma sot e kam cik kete gje por normalisht me perqindje me te ulet  :perqeshje: ) Pastaj kam qene per shume vite me e vogla e shpise, kshuqe edhe me e perkedhelura  :ngerdheshje: 

Po degjova gje per byrekun me lek do te te them

----------

